# Show me your liquor



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok so I did a search for this and didn't really see anything worth while. So there are thread on pics of your cigar stash and humidor but what about on for your liquor stash or bar. I personally don't have a bar in my house or many bottles of liquor but I would just like to see what everyone else has. I just like to look at pictures for some inspiration for my own bar one day. So let's see what you guys got.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Predominately bourbon; however, there's a decent amount of Scotch and Irish in the mix. I have around 1/2 of this much in an overflow closet. The stogie and whisk(e)y journey is fun indeed.


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

:drinking:


----------



## tubbs (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a wine lover: 








.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

tubbs said:


> I'm a wine lover:
> 
> View attachment 52046
> 
> ...


Holy grapes batman! That's a lot of wine!!! That's probably more than my local liquor stores carry.


----------



## tubbs (Jan 2, 2015)

purepoker said:


> Holy grapes batman! That's a lot of wine!!! That's probably more than my local liquor stores carry.



Yeah - wine is sort of my passion/addiction... okay, addiction. Been gathering it for about 25 years now.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

tubbs said:


> I'm a wine lover:
> 
> View attachment 52046
> 
> ...


Very nice! My cellar might be the size of your center unit.


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

I never seem to hold onto my bottles :noidea:


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Good grief :shock:. Ed's got more bottles of wine than I do of single cigars! That is awesome! Well done!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Very nice! My cellar might be the size of your center unit.


Forget the wine cellar.
I WANT TO SEE THE ARMORY ......


----------

